# need info about a trim ring



## 58mark (Sep 28, 2010)

Just picked up a 1970 lemans with 5 Rally II's, and 3 trim rings. Can you tell me by looking at the wheel code if the aftermarket 14" trim rings that Ames sells will work on this wheel? I've heard there are a few different kinds of 1970 Rally II wheels


----------

